# 96 Maxima Rattles over bumps????



## krisandkaya (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a 96 Nissan Maxima with about 170,000 miles on it and it rattles when you go over anything in the road or drive way. It does go away when you press on the break peddle but other than that it drives me crazy. I have replaced the exhaust, rear struts, axle, and a few other things. No one can seem to figure out what it is. Someone did suggest that it may be a bolt loose but I couldn't imagine it doing noise like that. Please any suggestions would be helpful as I would like this noise to go away!!!!


----------



## bona vista maxima (Nov 27, 2007)

*rattling?*

Would you describe the sound as a "clunking" noise? My 2000 made this noise and it was an anti sway linkage bushing. It dried out, or wore out or something like that. The dealer found and repaired it. Always more expensive, but at least they diagnosed and fixe it.


----------

